

A curated list of tools for SQLAlchemy - obliviscence
https://github.com/dahlia/awesome-sqlalchemy

======
aidos
Nice list. Few things on here I hadn't seen before.

Does anyone have any experience with flask-superadmin? It says it's a
"supervitamined fork of the Flask-Admin" but it's not apparent (other than
cosmetic changes) what the enhancements are.

~~~
nathancahill
Stay away. The last paragraph here has some details on the situation:
[http://mrjoes.github.io/2013/03/22/flask-
admin-105.html](http://mrjoes.github.io/2013/03/22/flask-admin-105.html)

~~~
aidos
Wow. Brutal. I was a bit suspicious of the claim that it was the _best_ admin
interface without any justification for why it was better.

------
makmanalp
My minor contribution, if you use the crosstab plugin in postgres to do
pivots, this might come in handy:

[https://github.com/makmanalp/sqlalchemy-crosstab-
postgresql](https://github.com/makmanalp/sqlalchemy-crosstab-postgresql)

